# BEST TO BREED



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

Of pirahna, which species have been bred in cpativity and most prolifically or easily?

Please list species in order with easiest/most prolifically at the top of the list, to least prolifically/least easily. Please also include a quick summary for each species explaining the reasoning for the position in the order.

1.
2.
3.
....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

1. RBP (_Pygocentrus nattereri_)
2. _Serrasalmus spilopleura_ (_S. maculatus_ is a synonym thereof.)

I don't know of any other species being bred in captivity...RBPs happen often on this site and there are reports of Spilos being bred on other sites.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

caribe have been bred in captivity, and so have S.rhombeus but in a public aquarium. look on opefe for more information.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Good call. I'd still have to say those two are top two by the wording on OPEFE, followed by _P. cariba_...I would probably leave _S. rhombeus_ off the list as no reports are out there of someone breeding them in the home aquarium.


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

Is there a link on how breed rhoms? And which type of rhom (Peruvian I hope)?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.opefe.com/rhombeus.html has some information on the breeding of rhoms, but I'm not sure which locality they were.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

pretty much only reds,spilos,caribes, rhoms, spilos and i think sanchezis have been bred but reds are the most common and the rest happened very very few times or in a public aquarium

i would say go for reds but dont expect to make much profit (the setup will cost alot and would take a long time to break even (lfs will only buy reds for under 1$ each) for dime size and a bout a months work 
also it costs you time to clean and maintain the tank and to feed the young ( which can be expensive if you do brineshrimp)


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> pretty much only reds,spilos,caribes, rhoms, spilos and i think sanchezis have been bred but reds are the most common and the rest happened very very few times or in a public aquarium
> 
> i would say go for reds but dont expect to make much profit (the setup will cost alot and would take a long time to break even (lfs will only buy reds for under 1$ each) for dime size and a bout a months work
> also it costs you time to clean and maintain the tank and to feed the young ( which can be expensive if you do brineshrimp)


I have a connectio for caribe only. so i am going to attempt to breed caribe. i will buy ten caribe juvis on Friday. my tank is covered on all sides and set up as instructed for breeding. when they reach six inches i will put five into another tank, a 180 g, which will also be designed for breeding. this way i have two shots at breeding them. ideally i would have five 180g tanks designed for breeding, with four caribe in each (improve unfavorable odds).

I want to create a formula for breeding caribe.

and i like the idea of having an aquarium one cannot easily see into. cheers!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

good luck worth a try been think of trying to bred caribes myself any even if it doesn't happen it should be fun trying...


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

that would be an awesome setup, 5 180gallon tanks. Good luck on this venture. Any updates?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

He's trying to sell off his caribe at this point.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

=\


----------



## zexi (Oct 30, 2007)

Regarding Pygocentrus nattereri, what size they need to be (or how old) to acctualy start breeding?


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

zexi said:


> Regarding Pygocentrus nattereri, what size they need to be (or how old) to acctualy start breeding?


from what I've read, 6" and 12 to 18mo old.


----------

